# 24/7 Oss Ds holster issue



## virgilmesser (Oct 23, 2009)

I am trying to find a krydex paddle holster for my 27/7 Oss .45ACP. I ordered the Fobus holster listed for this pistol. Due to the high front sight and the end of the slide sticking through the bottom, it snagged on the holster when I tried to draw it out and wouldn't come out without sometimes taking the holster off my belt and prying on it. Not a good situation for self defense!!! I sent it back. I have read that the XD holster would work and the Fobus holster was actually marked HK2. Has anyone had any luck with a holster for this pistol. I suppose the lack of availability is because it is fairly new??? I don't really want one of those nylon one size fits all bag looking holsters.


----------

